# Pros and Cons of USA visit Visa for Long Time



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I hold Pakistani Passport. I am an engineer living in Dubai.

I wants to get the USA visit visa through a consultant. I will pay him soon. He told me he can get multiple entry visit visa for 5-10 years.

I have following questions.
1) IS it worth paying a consultant? or there is an easy way to do it ourself?
2) What are rejection chances?
3) Can I hunt for job in US during my visit?

Regards,


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

1 - There are no visa consultants for the US.
2 - travel.state.gov and the site of the US Embassy in Dubai walk you through B2 application.
3 - Nobody can tell you if your application gets approved or not. Fill it out correctly, provide so called binding ties to Dubai.
4 - You can job hunt but not work. If you find an employer willing and able to go through the process of sponsoring an employed based visa depends mostly on your qualifications. You can read up the details on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Why would you pay a scammer to file a form ...

visit visa
http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/visit/visitor.html


----------



## nola92 (Feb 10, 2016)

dont do scams


----------



## mellina (Jan 7, 2017)

you can easily manage the forms on your own!
a friend once made the mistake to do it over a scammer and now still gets loads of e-mails.. and it was more expensive for sure!


----------



## momof2cute (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, the other posters are right. Beware of scams! Only go to legitimate government websites for info.


----------

